# Master of the Red Corsairs



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

I’ve been working on my Red Corsairs for about over a year now. This is my first army and I have only about 900 pts painted (2100pts to go). I decided to post a WIP to keep me motivated. (I’m seeing red everywhere!)

Right now the only pics I have are of Huron. This was taken a year ago I have since then ‘updated his look. I will take pics of what I have done and take some of my finished works.






































Then hopefully I’ll be able add some new stuff


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice paint job. Really like what you've done with the chaos icon on the base.


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

thanks

I have re taken the photo today and added close ups of his head










Mind you I played a few games with him and I've noticed a few chips. I'm kinda scared to coat them. What is the best way to do it? Which is the best to use?


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

*CSM Troops*

These were my first marines i painted (and also my favorite)




























I think I'm too rough with my models. my Champion's arm fell off and I noticed after taking this picture that I lost his finger as well 










These ones are my crazies! (I let my little sister put them together)










My heavy bolters:










C&C welcome. More to come need to take more pictures


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice blackheart model, not sure on the blue-grey flesh.

i find the CSM that your sister put together are actually cool! (gives the sister rep)

now, while i await for more pics - dont drop the models.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like these guys. The red is nicely done. +rep


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

*Lascannon CSM*

Here is my CSM w/ lascannon. I like the hanging heads


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

*Rhino*

These next photos are of my Rhino. It is not complete and needs more detail on the outside, but right now it is on the back burner. More excited about getting other models on the board

C&C welcome and maybe a few Ideas thanks



























These are shots of the interior. I'd like to do the astral claw symbol on the outside in red as well (backburner)


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)




----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

*terminators*

Here are my termies










I tried to put empty shell casings but I don't think i got the colours right. I really like the hanging sack


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

*terminator squad*


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

*Oblitorator*

This is my first Oblit Ive painted a 2nd but it is not based


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

*Defiler*

Thanks everyone on the C&C. I running out of things to take pictures of

Next up is a defiler that i have mixed feeling about. I bought it on eBay for a good price w/ some other things. The description and the pictures all looked good. But when i received it, it was a mess! The defiler was broken in many places. the CC arm pins were completely broken off. The reaper autocannon was glued on backwards w/ the bullet magazines facing outward. Most of the blades were broken off and the claws were put together in odd position. on top of all that the glue that was used was the plastic glue so that the pieces were melted together

Well it took me a while to get it right. I had to re-pin the CC arm. Cut out the reaper autocannon and the claws very carefully and put it back together again

here is a pic 









This is all I have painted so far. I have lots of plans and projects tho. Stay tuned!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good! Doesn't look as if it had been messed around with too much . Good work +Rep


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The army's looking quite good! I never much cared for Huron (either as a character or the model... mostly because it looks like he's gesturing to ask for some spare change) but you've done really well with him. I know it's not what I'm supposed to be looking at, but the base on Huron is pretty cool-- the star of chaos works well there.

Anywhoo, onto possible improvements-- your reds are nice and bright, and look quite smooth, but could stand a little depth around the deepest recesses. Have you ever tried to line in the recesses using a dark red? GW Scab Red applied as a glaze might actually add a lot to the models. Your black also could use some definition. A very simple fix might be drybrushing the black areas with Codex Grey a couple times, and then applying a black wash. 

All in all though, it's a sharp looking army so far-- keep it up!


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

Next up is my 2nd defiler. I had problems with this on too. I bought this one and another one(not built yet) for about $20 for both. He had done some heavy conversions to both. The body parts where the legs attach to was cut in half to make two 4 legged walking gun platform. Alot of the detail pieces like the the back of the top body cut into pieces(lucky for me he kept all the pieces and his cuts were very clean). So lets just say it took me a while to get Humpty Dumpty back together again (and alot of green stuff). Even if you were to look closely you wouldn't notice the difference

This model unlike that last one all the parts move or rotate. The Heavy flamer is magnetized to switch for the DCCW or a Havac Launcher(both of which are not completed)


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice Models, + Rep... I really like the blood stuff on the defiler.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i will say you make a very crisp red. almost no brush strokes at all on the tanks if any. Even though Red Corsairs are the Pirates of chaos they do have a nice color scheme. + rep for that awesome red. By the way what color did you use for the red. It dosent look like Blood Red


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

thanks guys

For the red

Basecoat: Scab Red (few coats) although now I use malachite red

Wash: Devlin Mud 

1st Highlight: Scab Red 

2nd Highlight: 1:1 Scab Red + Blood Red 

3rd Highlight: Blood Red 

Final Highlight: 3:1 Blood Red + Flaming Orange 

I'm not good at blending so ming are usually in layers. if you have any tips on a better way of doing it let me know.


----------

